# "Remember Me"



## chapjim (Jun 6, 2015)

Over on the Marketplace side, the Remember Me check box doesn't seem to do anything.  I put an X in it but I'm never remembered!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2015)

that would indicate a cookie issue for tug2.com

id try deleting the cookies within your browser for tug2.com and then go re-login there.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep, thanks!


----------

